# Miami anyone



## Maedhros the Tall (May 9, 2002)

Hello is there anyone out there in Miami?  I'm looking for a few players or even a DM.  I'm interested in D&D 3E, WoT, and Star Wars, just so you know.  Thanks.


----------



## Maedhros the Tall (May 21, 2002)

*Hello*

*Bump*
Just seeing if anyone is out there.


----------



## simolean2 (May 31, 2004)

Hey Iam Mike me and my friend Liz are looking to RPG D&D 3 ed. In miami FL, please email me with more info if still lookin for PC's


----------

